# Public / statutory holidays



## MGYoung (May 20, 2008)

Hi there,

Please can someone advise details of public / statutory holidays in the UAE.

Thanks and regards

Martin.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

United Arab Emirates (UAE) Public Holidays | AME Info Country Guide

Note that these dates are not necessarily hard & fast. Some of these, and other religious, holidays are dependent on moon sightings. Other days are announced just a few days beforehand.

All part of the randomness of Dubai. 

_


----------

